# Crawford's New Blog entry



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> So let me give you guys an update on what I’ve seen so far out of the guys who have been involved in the workouts:
> 
> Wilson Chandler: Wilson has gotten a lot better from last year! His range has improved -- his ball handling and his athleticism was always there…I think he's just more confident then anything now and it's showing. I think he'll have a really good year for us!
> 
> ...


Outside of Galineri's back its mostly good news.

http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/crawford/


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

wow glowing reviews for everyone from JC.....shocker......


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Not quite*

There's a difference between glowing and not putting down. Sometimes its easy to find a few good qualities rather than find flaws. I'm more interested in the IMPROVEMENT of certain players games. Tell me where he went overboard, in your opinion.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I dont think his opinion of curry was "glowing " at all.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I thought the same thing, Grinch*

It was what he DIDN'T say.....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Its not that I thought he went overboard with anything, just that I knew exactly what he was going to say about everyone. Hes talking about his teamates, of course he is going to be mostly all positive.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> I dont think his opinion of curry was "glowing " at all.


and they are close friends......lol


----------

